# Tracking in the REAL World- Lost Keys!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yesterday was a very busy day!!! Our club started our fall session of classes and Havoc and I are enrolled in "Beyond Basics" which is a hodge podge class where we all work at different levels beyond Novice.

Being fiscally prudent I took the afterooon off. (Ha!! I would not have dogs if THAT were the case!!) I decided to dovetail my trips and took Havoc in for his rabies vaccine and annual wellness check that were also due this week. 

As we had lots of time we went over to the park and I laid him a track on the huge soccer field. We ran the track and being lazy I did not strap on my article bag and tossed the articles behind me. Then I went back and played fetch with Havoc while I picked up articles and flags. 

Back at the car..... 

No keys....... They must have fallen out of my pocket when I was getting food rewards out.

The door is locked with my cell phone inside 

I dumped the flags, articles, harness and tug toy by the car and sent Havoc back to work. 20 minutes later I was starting to panic and figured I would be flagging someone down and begging to use a cell phone to call Joe to bring the spare set from home which was 45 minutes away. Class was not going to happen. 

Havoc found the keys!!!!!!! 

He also found my favorite article that we had missed. It was about 100 yards off the track. I suspect another dog found it and carried it aways. I did see a guy out with his golden playing on the field after I laid the track. 

Meanwhile we made class on time, Havoc was hailed as a hero and he even learned the Open broad jump!!! 

What a super tracker!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

WOWZA!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Way to go Havoc


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is not even 16 months old yet and is not certified yet either. Getting close though. 

He proved to me he can do it by finding those keys with my scent on them. 

Good puppy!!!!


----------



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

Another Shepherd saves the day!!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow!!! Good boy!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great work by Havoc! I bet you were so proud, I would have been!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's AWESOME!! Good work Havoc!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Good Boy Havoc!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Good work Havoc!!

Diabla did it once too, and saved me from a long cold night.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Smart dogs aren't they???


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWSmart dogs aren't they???










(And good job Havoc!)

Wrangler is a "smarty" too.







(Even though he ISN'T a GSD.)

One day Gary was working in the barn and "lost" the hammer. (You know how guys are, it is isn't in PLAIN SIGHT, it is LOST.







)
I took Wrangler out there and said "Find the hammer", he sniffed around and pretty soon was pawing at the straw, then he looked at me. I went over and there was the hammer under the straw!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: KathyWSmart dogs aren't they???
> ...



















Yeah I know exactly what you mean. Joe puts stuff down all the time and has no clue where it is. He will be putting something together and toss pieces all over and then not be able to find them. I keep telling him if he put all the little screws in a pile and the big washers in a pile he would not lose parts. He pays no attention to me the expert!







Of course I DID lose the keys!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Great job Havoc! 

Lee


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome


----------

